# Brand new apprentice



## silentasknight (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi, I just got into the union. I recieved my letter last week and tommorrow I have my meeting at the hall to figure out what is happening. I haved worked for a small company (ten people) for the last 4 years. Since I got out of high school. I mostly do custom residential 70% and about 30% commercial. I know that is about to change. Does anyone have any advice on what I should be expecting or what I will be expected to do? Or any advice in general.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I got one piece of advice that stems from an apprentice who pissed me off today: KEEP WORKING. 

Even if everyone else seems to be standing around, as an apprentice you should be working. 

The best thing an apprentice can do is stay a step ahead of his journeyman and keep busy. I don't want to have to tell an apprentice to go pick up that garbage or go get me something that he knows we are going to need.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you really have that much experience you'll probably be given free reign by a company after a bit of crap work to do small projects with minimal supervision. Just get in the union and go with it. Don't sweat if you're doing crap work for a while. Tough it out. You sound young? 4-6 years in and you'll be a JW in the union. Apprentices usually stay busy and get paid pretty darn well. Just trying to say don't get burnt out if you are doing work below you. Just roll with it if you can.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

silentasknight said:


> Hi, I just got into the union. I recieved my letter last week and tommorrow I have my meeting at the hall to figure out what is happening. I haved worked for a small company (ten people) for the last 4 years. Since I got out of high school. I mostly do custom residential 70% and about 30% commercial. I know that is about to change. Does anyone have any advice on what I should be expecting or what I will be expected to do? Or any advice in general.


- no cell phone
- be observant and learn
- clean up stuff
- ALWAYS be doing something
- be ready to run parts and stuff like that
- Have a good attitude

That's all I got right now


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I got one piece of advice that stems from an apprentice who pissed me off today: KEEP WORKING.
> 
> Even if everyone else seems to be standing around, as an apprentice you should be working.
> 
> The best thing an apprentice can do is stay a step ahead of his journeyman and keep busy. I don't want to have to tell an apprentice to go pick up that garbage or go get me something that he knows we are going to need.


I fully agree.


----------



## silentasknight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I start school on tuesday. I have to talk to my boss about how much notice he wants before I go. Then I will find out when I start in a union shop.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

silentasknight said:


> Thanks guys. I start school on tuesday. I have to talk to my boss about how much notice he wants before I go. Then I will find out when I start in a union shop.


In PA you might not start for a while.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

silentasknight said:


> Hi, I just got into the union. I recieved my letter last week and tommorrow I have my meeting at the hall to figure out what is happening. I haved worked for a small company (ten people) for the last 4 years. Since I got out of high school. I mostly do custom residential 70% and about 30% commercial. I know that is about to change. Does anyone have any advice on what I should be expecting or what I will be expected to do? Or any advice in general.



What Local??


----------



## silentasknight (Sep 7, 2010)

Chester union 654


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

See if you can keep working and goto school.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

silentasknight said:


> Chester union 654



Hmmmm. Good luck, I understand there very slow right now, although excepting a new class is a good thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## silentasknight (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah that is the plan. They said I can stay with my boss until they have steady work for me. And go to school at the same time. Sounds like a good deal to me. i have to shell out 500 bucks for books, but for free schooling you can't beat it. Hopefully they put me to work soon. I want to get those 8,000 hours so I can make full rate.


----------



## ekim90 (Sep 20, 2010)

Whats the average salary of a Union worker?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

ekim90 said:


> Whats the average salary of a Union worker?


Do you want me to include or exclude unenjoyment?

Seriously though, here the non-union has had it twice as bad the last couple years...

Right now alot of electricians are scraping by on credit cards. Anyone who says that the only people sitting at home right now are the ones who deserve to be there, is a jerk.


----------

